# Using DLink WB-2310 wifi router as receiver?



## dfantastic (Feb 5, 2011)

Alright...so I want to use a D-link WB-2310 wireless router to *receive* a wireless signal. Is this possible? And if so, how would I do this?

Here's the situation:
Downstairs, connected to a cable modem (11MBPS), is an intel iMac running 10.4 that can send out its own wifi signal (internet sharing). Upstairs will be a PowerPC G5 Mac running 10.5 that has no wireless card...I was hoping I could use the router in place of a wireless adapter. 

Thanks! :1angel:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

With the router on can the imac wireless see it? If so then the answer would be yes.


----------



## dfantastic (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sorry...reading my post I see what I was trying to do is unclear. 

The modem is connected (wired) to the iMac, which basically has a built-in wireless router. I am using this wireless router built into the iMac as the router. Upstairs is a G5 without a wireless capabilities as is, can I connect the router to it and use it like one would use, say, a USB wireless adapter? If so, how would I go about doing this?

I checked on dd-wrt.com and my router is not compatible with their firmware...does anyone know another way to do this?


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you would need to try using the D-link WB-231 as a wireless repeater. The instructions manual for the router should have details on whether it supports the repeater feature.


----------

